# 93295 and 93296



## cvand1972 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know what the reasoning is for these 2 codes not being able to be billed together?  I see the CCI edits, just don't see the reasoning for it.
How I am reading everything is that the 93295 is the professional component and 93296 is the technical, so I'm thinking, why wouldn't they both pay?
Am I seeing professional and technical the wrong way in this situation??


----------

